# Just curious how far up should a boat sit on the trailer ?



## JamesM56alum (Apr 17, 2012)

My bunk's stop about 3 1/2 feet from the transom which once i'm done with the trailer i want the transom damn near even with the back of the trailer because over the year's from the previous owner's strapping the transom down to the trailer too tight and denting the crap out of the bottom of the boat because it wasn't far enough up on the bunks. i tried to bend the bottom back into shape but i gave up and just replaced a'lot of the rivet's and deal with minor leak's as they come along, which "knock on wood" i haven't had any yet since the rebuild.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 17, 2012)

My bunks stop 1.5 inches before the end of my boat/transom.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 18, 2012)

Take them all the way to the transom. Being an inch or two past is better than short.

The transom is one of the strongest points on the boat, and it generally has the most weight on it.


----------



## dieselfixer (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with FuzzyGrub.


----------



## shallowminedid (Apr 18, 2012)

i have a inch or 2 past the transom, the longer the bunk the weight is more evenly distrubted


----------

